# Angebot der Woche!



## Marco2 (6 Dez. 2018)

*Angebot der Woche​**Zebra Steak mit Geschossrückständen*


​

*Sie haben an Weihnachten keine Lust auf Gans mit Rotkohl, würden lieber etwas Exotisches essen?
Wie wäre es denn dann mal mit Zebra-Fleisch?*

*Der Discounter Netto bietet aktuell tiefgefrorene Zebra-Steaks (300 Gramm) für 6,99 Euro an.*

*Aber bitte auf die Verpackung achten!...dort heisst es wörtlich:
"...Man solle beim Verzehr auf „mögliche Rückstände von Geschossteilen“ achten.
*

*...und was passiert im Netz:*
*Dort wird wieder mal auf dem Empörungsknopf gedrückt:*

*"Sauerei", "Schweinerei", ".das gibts doch garnicht", und natürlich Boykottaufrufe ! *


*Verstehe ich garnicht...Eisen ist doch gesund !!*
*Eisen ist ein essentielles Spurenelement und für die Blutbildung verantwortlich.*

*...wenn du da mal die ein oder andere Gewehrpatrone mit frisst....

*


----------



## hades66 (6 Dez. 2018)

liegt da als Gewürz noch ein Tütchen Schießpulver bei?


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Dez. 2018)

Die Empörungsgesellschaft kotzt mich einfach nur noch an.

Aber Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## comatron (9 Dez. 2018)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Aber bitte auf die Verpackung achten!...dort heisst es wörtlich:
> "...Man solle beim Verzehr auf „mögliche Rückstände von Geschossteilen“ achten.
> *



Ich hoffe, die haben nur mit Gewehren auf das Streifenpferd geschossen !


----------

